# Clutch Spring Combos From EPI



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I have 28" Mudlites and I am wanting to get the best Top end and accel I can I do a lot of trail riding and drag racing....any tips??


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

are you going to switch tires when drag racing


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

not planning on it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

For what u have stock is it. Increasing secondary at all will leave u with less top speed. Thats just simple gearing


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah i was running 28 mudlites, and the stock clutching is the best for speed as far as i found out, but i have to ask if your running 28s why you are worried about top speed, i can tell you from personal experience the 28's are hard on stock tie rods, and in high gear on takeoff with stock primary spring gets hard on the belt, easier to glaze a spot. anyhow if you ever want to clutch it for low end grunt go lime green secondary, but it tops out around 55


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

good info, ok what is gonna do best for trail rides just change the secondary???


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Almond would be a good choice for just trail riding. If you plan on riding deep mud you might consider a green secondary, but, you'll loose topend. The lites are well ....lite and don't need as heavy a secondary as most 28's so a almond may be all you need. I know with my 27" lites the almond is plenty.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

I've no personal experience, but from what i've learned, Stogi's right on with the almond recomendation


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have 28 mudlites and i am running almond secondary and maroon primary with v-force john stage 3 and it will pull hard off the lind and hard all the way up to topend which is about 63-63 mph.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

One thing I would like to mention is that when you put bigger tires on you are throwing off the speedometer so for example if you are running 29.5s and your speedometer says 55 them you are really going 62-65 mph. So you run a lime green spring with 29.5s and you top out at 55 you still have a top end of 62-65 so you are not losing that much. Me personally I will agree with some others on here if you are running bigger than 28s on your bike and you are running 55-60mph you are asking for an accident because big tires will wreak havoc on front end parts. Just my .02


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

stogi's right almond and your good to go


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

agreed- when i was running 28s i had the brite green primary/almond secondary and liked that set-up with them!!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah^^^^ I run a maroon in mine also.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

with my 28 mudzilla's i ran a green secondary stock primary and it would run 65 with them on


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thats what im wondering is my top speed i have a almond now but just got a lime green and wonder what i will top out now at with the 27's


----------

